# weight estimate of 19 7/8" Largemouth - full of eggs



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I caught my pb largemouth from a farm pond about a week ago. I didn't have a tape measure but I lined up its tail to the end of my fishing rod and then there was some lettering on the side of the rod and I noted where it's lips were. I then measured the fishing rod and got 19 7/8". The bass had a very fat belly, guessing a female full of eggs. Can someone give an approximate weight? I'm 5'9" 173 lbs and my fist was just slightly too big to fit in its mouth.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

probably 4-5 pounds... if it was as fat as you said probably closer to 5!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a dollar bill is 6 inches ,use it to measure .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

4lbs or so


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah I had a portaqge lakes bass last year fat as can be and 20 inches that only weighed.4.60 so I would say probly 4-4.5


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The 20"ers I've caught in the past where all around 4lbs. If she was full of eggs she was probably close to 5, but I doubt shed be more than that.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

lol and sooo close to a fish Ohio too. Well better luck next time. Nice fish regardless.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I just checked past bass that I have caught, and my prespawn 19-19.5 in. female largemouths that I have weighed have been as little as 4.2 lbs and as much as 4 lbs 12 oz. Hope that helps!


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I just caught my own pb bass last night. She was 22"long, had a 15" girth and weighed 6lbs 5 oz. She was a beuty.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll go with 4.5 pounds, plus or minus 3 ounces. I caught one last week that went 20 inches and 4.5 pounds.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I just caught my own pb bass last night. She was 22"long, had a 15" girth and weighed 6lbs 5 oz. She was a beuty.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm thinking it was 4.5 lbs. I've watched one weigh in at a bass tourney where the winning fish was 3 lb 6 oz. This was significantly larger. It will most likely be my pb lm for the season. On Tues I caught my pb SM of 16.5 then bettered it with a 19" hawg. Both hit about 2' from shore on bright green sassy shad (luckE strike brand) on a 1/8 oz jighead (bright pink).


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Id agree with everyone else and say 5 # at the most.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

someone just posted a picture of a 4.30 lb bass. I think the one I caught was about 4 1/4 lb. I think my original estimate of 4.5 was slightly on the high side. A 4 lb bass is one darn nice bass!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, 4.5lbs is about right give or take a couple of ounces either way.I caught a 19.5 smallie full of eggs, nice thick fish she weighed 4.5lbs .My biggest smallie ever,that same trip [earlier in the morning] my buddy hooks a monster smallie probably 6 - 7 lbs she jumped only once & just out of netting distance threw the hook [ rattle trap] when I hooked my big one she jumped ,1st thing I thought was how much smaller she was then the one that got away.I half joked to my buddy if I had caught that big one we would have headed in straight to a Taxidermist .


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the almost world record bass was 25+ pounds .... this thing kinda looks like a big mouthed carp with that big ole gut lol


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

No clue, I suck at guessing wieght. That is the reason I purchased a digital scale and then lost it. I keep it about as long as I do most of my watchs.


----------

